# Flightliner maybe?



## Schulze (Mar 26, 2022)

Quick pick up early this morning. Not quite sure of the make/model.

looks like a flightliner? Took a picture of the serial #, not sure how to check.

has a cool double legged kickstand and I can tell it had a tank and fender light at some point.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like the serial reads: 35808A  270283


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 26, 2022)

Definitely a Murray built “space frame” but not a Sears. Sears bikes, Flightliners / Spaceliners will have MOS 502 stamped on the left rear dropout; which is Murrays code for Bikes they built for Sears.  What ever it is, it’s missing the tank. Otherwise it wouldn’t have the bracket on the back side of the end tube.  Google ‘Murray Serial Number Project’ for the thread here on the CABE that coluld give you some clues as to which retailer this was built for.  Gambles sold Hiawatha, OTASCO sold Flying O, Pennys sold Foremost. Sears sold JC Higgins or Sears (depending on the year), etc.  All built by Murray of Ohio.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 26, 2022)

thanks Rivnut! 
there is no other stamping on the bike except for the left dropout.
I noticed the bracket for the tank, bummer that didn’t come with it.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 26, 2022)

Just noticed that there is no arm on the coaster brake either…


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 26, 2022)

I had a black Murray-built speed-weight frame like yours with a 270k serial number within 160 of your bike; but the prefix looked like a WG-3-808A, and I am just *guessing* that mine was a ~1963 Gambles Hiawatha badged bicycle.

The faded white detail on the seat tube mast, (looks like rays of light emanating from logo?) might yield a clue.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 26, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I had a black Murray-built speed-weight frame like yours with a 270k serial number within 160 of your bike; but the prefix looked like a WG-3-808A, and I am just *guessing* that mine was a ~1963 Gambles Hiawatha badged bicycle.



WG is definitely Gambles/Hiawatha, but I've seen too many stamped 'WG-3' to be sure it's '63. All the '60-64 codes are questionable.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 26, 2022)

The faded logo on the seat tube mast looks a lot like the Hiawatha…
(found this on the internet)


----------



## Schulze (Mar 26, 2022)

Front hub is stamped 481-3 made in Germany.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 26, 2022)

Kickstand with OG wooden spacer! 😎


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2022)

Schulze said:


> Kickstand with OG wooden spacer! 😎
> 
> View attachment 1595482
> 
> View attachment 1595483




I'd replace that Fir plywood piece with one made from Red Oak.   😜


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 26, 2022)

No brake arm!!!! Uh oh.  I'd bet dollars to donuts that the tank/headlight were removed to make room for the basket.  Take off the left rear axle nut, remove some of the flaky paint and rust with a wire brush and look for more stamped letters/numbers to the left and closer to the axel.  That star washer could be covering up some vital information.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like a WG in front of the #s…


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 1, 2022)

Schulze said:


> Looks like a WG in front of the #s…
> 
> View attachment 1595499



Definately a Hiawatha that Murray built for Gambles.


----------



## Schulze (Apr 1, 2022)

Already sold this sweet little ride!  my first Hiawatha and only owned it for a few days. I’m sure there will be more! And the new owner is happy!


----------

